# STers I'm bored out of my mind, what



## abax (Jan 2, 2017)

about repotting this time of year? I have quite a few Paphs. and Phrags. (also Phal. species and primaries) that
are sending up surface roots and probably need repotting
and I need something specific to do...a project. Any
objections from the plants, do you think? I don't want to
damage any of the plants and they're under LEDs and
lots of air movement. :crazy:


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 2, 2017)

The days are getting longer now, go for it. I've been repotting the most desperate cases throughout the last several days, myself. The Phrags will almost certainly be okay with it since they grow year round anyway. Most Paphs are probably game for repotting now as well.


----------



## John M (Jan 3, 2017)

Use caution. Don't disturb anything that is a weak grower just yet. However, strong, robust plants can be repotted and since you have the supplemental lighting, that will help them a LOT. I'd avoid doing anything that loves the heat....like strap leaved Paphs. But, most Phrags and many Paphs will be quite happy to be repotted at this cooler time of year.


----------

